

Git for other purposes - ben_straub
http://ben.straubnet.net/post/735737032/git-for-other-purposes

======
adriand
I use git for most of my writing (blog posts, content for my company's
website, notes from meetings, journal entries about my kids, etc.) as well as
for source code. Sort of a light-weight dropbox, with version control.

I've sometimes wondered (and perhaps this already exists, I've just never
googled it) whether it would be useful to have a type of legal document that
uses a markup suitable for revision tracking and version control. I find it's
hard to be completely sure before signing a long legal document whether the
version I've just received is precisely the same as the one my lawyer has
reviewed.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
It does not fulfill your needs exactly, but it may be a start:
<http://www.gnu.org/software/wdiff/>

I seem to remember a tutorial on setting that up with git, but Google is
failing me right now; does anyone know where that might be?

~~~
js2
Um, git diff --color-words?

------
dnorris10
I used git for keeping track of changes to my thesis. Since LaTeX is really
just code, keeping track of the changes was pretty easy.

The slightly more novel thing was using it to keep my research articles
synced. Lesson learned: downloading 30 or 40 journal articles in pdf form
through git on a wireless connection can be _very_ slow.

~~~
ben_straub
I actually keep my homework on github. :) And yes, depending on your pipe,
downloading all the binaries can be slow. But the ability to have history and
synchronization between machines (I probably use 4 or 5 computers on a regular
basis) is super nice.

